# How Long Between Weaning and Rejoining the Flock?



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2016)

I have scanned all 30 pages and haven't found the answer to that. I read quite a few posts about when to wean and found that some wean early, some later. I weaned my lambs today at 5 months and I felt like a terrible sheep momma because of weaning so late. The ram lambs were wethered at 2 weeks, so no problem with early breeding, but I still felt like I was a baaaaad sheep momma. But I found several that weaned at 5 months and I didn't feel so terrible. The lambs were still suckling, but the ewes didn't let them suckle long at all and walked off from them. So the lambs couldn't have gotten very much at all, plus the bags are no longer full like when the lambs were small.

My question is how long after weaning before I can let the ewe lambs rejoin the flock? I was thinking a couple of months, but is that too soon? How long does it take for the lamb not to want to suckle it's momma?

I have the lambs in a small pen in the back yard with Paris in the larger part of the yard. I will start training Paris to the lambs, ya'll wish me luck.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 12, 2016)

Good luck with Paris. with all that you've already done for her as far as turning her around from what she started as, I trust you'll be successful this time as well.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 13, 2016)

Usually it only takes a couple of weeks. Once mum is no longer producing milk, she won't allow the lambs to suckle. The milk takes around a week to 10 days to dry up when the lambs are taken from them. It's really nice when the lambs go back into a field with their mums....there's much rubbing and greeting etc. 

I don't see a problem at all with late weaning as long as the ewe is very well fed(otherwise she'll get very thin).

Good luck with Paris.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 13, 2016)

Baymule said:


> I weaned my lambs today at 5 months and I felt like a terrible sheep momma because of weaning so late.


I don't wean my lambs at all.... by the time they go to the processor in November, they are around 7 or 8 months old and are nursing very little anymore, if at all.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 14, 2016)

Usually 2-3 weeks separated is long enough for them to 'cut ties' and stop associating mom with food.


----------

